# Fog Monsterz Castor Competition RDA



## zadiac (2/2/15)

Has anyone seen this? I likey very much 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10012618/2129103-fog-monsterz-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping

Look how small that chamber is and it looks solid. I think I'm gonna take a leap of faith and get me one.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/2/15)

It's only a hundred bucks, but have you looked at the comments in the discussions ?
Those posts are so close and in 2 of the photies (3 & 5) it looks like the posts or at least the post screw heads are touching. 
If you get one you might just have to bend them a bit or grind it down a bit more using a Dremel.


----------



## zadiac (2/2/15)

I don't mind doing that. Already pulled the trigger. Order done...lol


----------



## huffnpuff (2/2/15)

9 O-rings!!! That's not over-engineering, that's a fetish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (3/2/15)

Let us know your thoughts when it arrives


----------



## zadiac (3/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> 9 O-rings!!! That's not over-engineering, that's a fetish



To me, that is making sure there is no leakage. I can't wait to test this.


----------

